# Huge Canadian Buck



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

These pictures were sent to me yesterday, all I know is it was shot in Canada, and it's BIG


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

its a fake.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

it is amazing what people can and will do with photo shop!!!! If those people would put that much time into photo shop in their job they would be terribly rich!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

only Chaz could shoot deer that big!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hate to say it, but only Chaz could hold a 50 Pound deer head, and rack with one finger. I think he could have stretched his arm out alittle further in the pictures.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

if you notice in all of the pictures the guy next to it is always a couple of feet back and leaning towards it just to reach it to hold it up. Compare the size of his hand to the rack, it would still be a really nice deer but not nearly as big as he's making it look


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

that is the most photshoped deer i have ever seen, usually it takes me a while, first word out of my mouth was "PHOTOSHOPPED" he must me a muscle man if he can hold that rack with his thumb/ pinky. IMPRESSIVE, not to mention the two differnt outfits!


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

The deer is real and was killed in 2006. Killed by an American hunter near Iron River, Alberta while hunting with Diamond Willow Outfitters. Scored 192 gross 184 net. Its big but not as big as the pictures depict.

As far as holding them up with a finger and thumb.., they freeze the deer in "photo position" before the photo session. Its a good trick to use in cold weather.

The story floating around with these pics is that its the "biggest typical killed in Canada EVER", and hes been offered 200K for it.

It always amazes me how some of these stories blow up with a couple clicks of the mouse.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

I always have a chuckle when hunters see a deer this big and automatically assume that the picture is photoshoped. The fact of the matter is that many hunters have never or never will see a wild deer that has a rack this size in they're life time. The experts that said this is photoshopped are hunters that have never seen wild deer this big before or have a twinge of jealousy in them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It's not that we have never seen a deer that big it is that we have never seen a guy hold a buck up with a finger. It kinda explains it that it is froze. The other thing that set me off is the two outfits. I also thought in my head that maybe it is real, and the camera angle. It kinda looks like the buck killed my New York Mills.

I am not one to jump to conclusions, but man I have tryed to lift the head of a REAL deer and it is NOT physically possible with a finger.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Check out Diamond willows' website, everyone in the photo gallery is holding there deer like that. All you have to do is let them freeze with a stick holding the head up and then come pic time just take away the stick and use your finger.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok, you never stated in your post that the deer looked very similiar to another big deer that was killed by New York Mills. Meaning that you thought the man was placed beside a deer that he did not legally kill. If you are really interested in seeing Big Bucks and the true stories of how they were killed and where (or very close to where they were killed :wink then I suggest ordering a magazine simply called Big Buck Magizine. It contains huge bucks taken mostly in the prairie provinces of Canada and some from the more popular deer hunting states such as Kansas, ND, SD, Ohio. If you do decide to google Big Buck Magazine you will see many pictures of hunters, especially in Canada, that take multiple pics in different states of dress. They take the right after shots in the hunter orange, then once the deer is tagged and gutted and moved they strip down and take some memorable shots with very little blood and no hunter orange. This deer was taken at a outfitters camp and when experienced outfitters want to add you and your deer to the trophy wall of fame on the internet to induce future or return customers then they orchastrate these photo shoots with percision.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.diamondwillowhunts.com/index.html

That buck is shown in there pictures and many other nice bucks as well.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I think it's a really nice deer, but I also believe that the guy that took it is pretty small. Add to that a few good camera angles and tricks, and you have pictures that make that deer look larger than he is.

Either way, still a huge buck.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

This photo also went around last year. It resurfaced this year as the the "potentialrecord typical of Alberta", which it was not even close to. Big deer, but it helps when you hold it at arms length like he is. I'm pretty sure I heard it scored somewhere in the 170's.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks about 230 in the picture. :-?

Either way it is a nice buck. Does anyone else think it looks like the buck shot by New York Mills last year?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

look it was shot by a leprachan! sorry I had to... I mean come on the guy looks about two feet tall those kids r always after me lucky charms... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

hunt4, don't remember that deer. Got a pic?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have been trying to find it, I can't find it on here. I am going to email my buddy. It was shot 100 yards from the end of his property line...  He was alittle sad he wasn't out that day!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

It is a beautiful deer. But it is photo shopped. The shadowing is not the same. There is also a different exposure between the animal and the person. The second one where he was made to look like he is holding the right antler, I actually think he is doing a thumbs up. But regardless that is a beautiful animal.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

if I remember right, the New York Mills buck has a lot more points on it. Not the same one.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I see what you are saying about the 2nd picture. It looks like the guy is doing a thumbs up.

I think something is not 100% authentic about those pictures.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I know it was on nodak somewhere too but i found this. New York Mills buck is a lot bigger.

http://www.huntingforums.com/forums/sho ... b3&t=25065


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

That buck from New York Mills is a lot different than this buck. I read somewhere that the one from Canada scored right around 200? :huh:

If I remember right, there was an interesting, somewhat controversial story about that New York Mills buck.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahh I thought it was that buck, but when I see a picture of it again, it look nothing like it. I swear I have seen a deer that looks very similar to it. I will keep digging.

What have you heard about the NYM buck? It was shot right behind my buddies farm. I guess I haven't heard the talk about it.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Boy that Mills buck looks wierd , two sets of forked tines. Not saying it is a fake just a really unussual rack, are there any mule deer around that area? Possibly some cross breeding.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

Cross breeding not even close does not even have forks like a muley but it does look kinda fake but idk for sure


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I heard the guy that shot the NYM buck was a relative of Chuck Norris himself.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

and didnt have to shoot it just fell over right? :beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

in the last one you can clearly see the light difference in the deer and the dude


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The pics are real, he is just sitting 4 feet away from the deer, and the camera is about a foot away from the deer.

If I had some time on my hands I would go outside and make my 130 inch buck I shot this year look like a 180. Head should be nice and froze by now.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

dogdonthunt said:


> and didnt have to shoot it just fell over right?


The funny thing is that's about what I had heard about the Mills buck. From what I recall (wasn't able to find a whole lot on the net) he had spotted the buck and began walking up to it, and as he got closer the deer never moved, so he just kept getting closer. The deer was so exhausted from rutting that he let the guy get within a few yards before he decided to run, and then the guy let him have it.

I see absolutely nothing wrong with that, but I seem to remember some people getting in a bit of a fuss about the deer being exhausted and it not being fair. Hey, that's the way it goes sometimes, if you're extremely lucky. :lol:


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Mule Deer not even close, are you kidding me. Take a good look, this deer is unussual forked tines on a whitetail deer. It does happen but is rare unless cohabitating with mule deer.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

The resultant hybrid, as a rule, resembles a whitetail though the mule deer parentage is evident in the length and coloration of the tail, the nature of the tarsal glands of the hind legs and often in the tendency of the antlers to bifurcate or fork. Just a quote I picked up .


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

The most noticeable differences between whitetails and muleys are the color of their tails and antlers. The mule deer's tail is black tipped. Mule deer antlers "fork" as they grow rather than branching from a single main beam (as with white-tails).


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

The forked antlers of a whitetail are not all the rare, some areas it is just a genetic thing. In my area we have that. We also have mule deer but any whitetail that have been tested as hybrids have come back negative.


----------

